# Amber ,UPDATE : Amber has UTI Bladder infection



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber our sweet cocker is eithe rsick or hurt somehow. She ws fine yesterday until the evening,then she started walking a little slower. She wouldn't jump onto the couch and last night she let off a powerful loud stinker so I thought it might be gas. This morning she just kinda wwalks and gallops a little w/ a humped back.
I called the emergency pager number and am waiting for a response. 


They just called We're on our way! Pray for Amber.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh no Michelle! Keep us posted! Sending out positive thoughts and prayers for Amber, I hope she's okay. :grouphug:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Amber! I hope she is okay!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I do hope that she'll be O.K. - poor little baby girl.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Oh, Michelle, I hope everything is ok with her. Do you think she ate something she shouldn't have eaten?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I hope she is ok will be praying for her- hopefully just constipated


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope Amber will be ok. Sending prayers for her. rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was worried she ate something and got sick ,we do have Castor Bean plants,highly poison but I watch the pods and pick them off before they pop open. Since the seed pods are prickely,they don't bother them...

Amber has a bladder infection but luckily no stones. Had them do a UA and full panel and Xrays too ,just in case. She's rarely ever sick so when she walked all humped and wouldn't go up one step or jump on the couch or even the car to go bye ,bye,I knew she was hurting.

The x ray did show some gassy areas but she's been sucking in a lot of air panting. It also showed arthritis coming in her spine,but not more than what would be expected for her age,7 years old..

She's on antibiotics for 2 weeks and a pain killerfor today. Poor baby,she'll be on the couch w/ us all taking it easy today.

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts and prayers...


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Glad to hear she will be with you resting comfortably


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm so sorry that you and mostly Amber had to go through this. Thank goodness they knew what it was and she's got med. You must have been so worried. Hope she's snuggling in with you, Al and the rest of the gang or even better a little one on one time. Praying she'll do just fine.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad you have had a diagnosis already. Sounds like you are on top of it. Poor little thing. Must be in a lot of pain with it.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> I was worried she ate something and got sick ,we do have Castor Bean plants,highly poison but I watch the pods and pick them off before they pop open. Since the seed pods are prickely,they don't bother them...
> 
> Amber has a bladder infection but luckily no stones. Had them do a UA and full panel and Xrays too ,just in case. She's rarely ever sick so when she walked all humped and wouldn't go up one step or jump on the couch or even the car to go bye ,bye,I knew she was hurting.
> 
> ...


G-d love her, bless her.

I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.

I have a very special place in my heart for Cockers.

Allie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope Amber is feeling better tonite.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's sleeping now,poor baby. She's walking better so the pain meds are working. I knew last night she wasn't quite herself ,she kinda grunted a lot and was breathing quick and shallow.
she didn't jump on the couch,but wanted to be picked up and lifted up on the couch. Al didn't think she was bad until he let her out this morning and she didn't run all over. Then he knew it too.

I'm glad we took her to the vet,I hate to let things go,you just never know..

She might get the skoots from the meds but if I feed her after she takes them,it should increase motility and keep her from getting too sick. I just have to watch for tarry stools or vomiting.

I'll have them check for stones if she starts to get frequent infections. This was her first one ever,at 7 years old,that's pretty good.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Amber's back home and they found what was wrong. I hope she's completely better in no time! I'm sure she'll get lots of TLC while she recovers.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

You caught it early on, and it's treatable - that's the good part. It's too bad she was in pain, and has the UTI - from experience they are painful. OUCH!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems like it came on her fast too,she was fine earlier yesterday morning,jumping and running around but as the day went on,she slowed down and started acting like she was sick. 
My sweet baby girl,she just looks at you w/ those big soulful eyes and long eyelashes and wiggles her little twiddle stub... She hurts and she still is such a love,giving kisses.
The vets in our office just love her and all our fluffs. They're so good w/ them,hate to move and try to find that kind of compassion again. I just hope when we do move we can find someone like them again...


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Poor Amber...  I hope she feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Amber has a good night & feels much better tomorrow.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope the antibiotics help Amber to a swift recovery. Poor little girl, uti's are painful. Good that you got her to the vet so quickly.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my I'm just seeing this. I hope our Amber is getting better. Your little baby will be in my prayers.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well, it's a good thing Amber has such a good doggie mama to act so quickly. Sounds like she was suffering. Get well quickly, sweet fluff!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Poor Amber!  It sounds like she was in a lot of pain. I am so glad you and Al were quick to get her the care she needs, what great fluff parents!!!  

I hope the antibiotics do their job and she is better fast.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH poor baby...she'll be feeling better once those antibiotics kick in. I feel her pain..I've had those too and they hurt! Sending her puppy kisses from Rocky.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh so sorry just seeing this. Oh bless you and sweet gorgeous Amber. She'll be on the road to recovery really soon. Many hugs,


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww just read this , praying ur amber feels better soon .


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor Amber...UTIs are painful! Hope the meds kick in quickly and she feels better soon!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- sending lots and lots of prayers that she will be much better soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber is gettign around a little better today,she actually went up the steps to the studio. She took her last pain pill this morning so I'll see how she does tomorrow w/ out it. Hopefully the antibiotics will have started to do their job by tomorrow and she won't need pain meds...
We played outside since it was just so insanely nice out. I love the mild weather but we really could use a nice slow two days worth of soaking rain,couple inches or so would be nice. Almost all the crops are out of the fields now,so let it rain...for a couple days anyway...then it can warm up again...


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Michelle,

Did the vet mention yoghurt at all? I know that when my fluffs have been on antibiotics, I always give them a small amount of yoghurt (plain, low fat, with live cultures, to keep the "good bacteria" in full supply).

I bet that by tomorrow she’ll be feeling much better - poor, baby girl - I love Cocker Spaniels, they have a special place in my heart.

Take good care,

Allie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll try that ,he didn't mention that ,but it sounds like a good idea. Introducing healthy bacteria into the digestive system.I'll get some in the morning and try it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad Amber's doing better and hope there won't be a need for any more pain meds. I agree about a probiotic. Tyler gets some every day


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I gave them each a small spoonful,gave Amber a good heaping spoonful. They loved it. I got the Oiko Greek,organic zero fat,live cultures yogurt.
They loved it so it'll be an easy job helping them get healthier.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad to hear Amber is improving. So nice that you both got outside. It was so pretty here, too. A nice distraction for Amber, bet it really lifted her spirits.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It did,she pranced around almost like normal,just a little bit stiffness,but I can see she's feeling better. She still won't jump in the car yet but she tries.She did go up the stairs though,that's an improvement.
I hope the yogurt helps her too. The vet warned of diareah,but she hasn't gotten it yet. She didn't eat much of her dog food today but she did scarf down soft doggie treats and th eyogurt. She should get her appetite back for dog food soon.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh Michelle, I am very sorry to read this about Amber, but just glad that she is home to rest with you and is improving (((hugs)))


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That are good news, Michelle! Glad Amber is doing a bit better, I'm relieved to read that!

Hugs from us here!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber jumped on teh couch today,it took her a couple tries so that's showing me she's feeling better. She's still tentative on jumping but she's running like a little zoomer now and more playful.

Her eyes look so much brigther so I can see she's feeling better. The antibiotics are lowering her appetite but I've been boiling rice and chicken and putting in some of her dog food.
I'll be glad when the antibiotics are done and she's back to her old self.


Daddy and I were pretty scared,thinking the worst at first.

Thanks for all the love and prayers and positive thoughts,I really think it helps.

Amber sends bunches of big sloppy cocker kissies to everyone of her SM aunties and uncles and fluffs.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Any updates on Amber???


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber is doing really well,I should have updated this thread. She's all done w/ her antibiotics which gave her some GI upset and I called a couple times about taking her off them. But she's through them,done and feeling so much better. she finished them up a couple days ago.

This is the first time,since we first got her that she's ever been sick. so needless to say mommy and daddy were really worried.

Thank you EVERYONE on SM for praying,sending good thoughts and keeping Amber in your hearts. It meant a lot to know how much everyone loves fluffs,all flufs.

Amber sends big wet cocker kissies to everyone on SM!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - such good news. :chili: I could tell how worried you were. Keep feeling good, sweet Amber.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, it is such a worry when our babies are under the weather. I'm so glad Amber is doing well now. :happy:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hugs and puppy kisses to sweet Amber. Glad to hear she is feeling better!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Me too,we love our Malts but we still have a soft spot for cockers. If we had to choose another dog,it will have to be two dogs,one Malt and one cocker. Have to say they'd be rescues too,so many in need so few homes...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Great news! that Amber is feeling better now! :aktion033:


----------

